# Sticky  How to Clean/Disinfect Your Tank



## Elle

When I disinfect a tank, this is the process I follow. I usually do it outside with a hose, as it's messy and takes a while.

You will need:


unscented pure bleach (no added scents or soaps as this will kill your fish)
pure white vinegar, large bottle (5L)
3 buckets (for decorations, plants and substrate)
clean rags and scrubbies (don't use the ones with soap embedded! Plastic dollar store scrubbies are good for this)
spare tanks or rubbermaids for the fish to live in temporarily

*Disinfection Instructions: Tank*


Remove all fish from tank and place in another tank or clean, unused Rubbermaid with a filter and air stone running. Make sure that there's a lid to keep any jumpers in!

Remove ALL decorations, plants, and substrate from the tank. Place in separate buckets.

Scrub empty tank thoroughly with a clean scrubby or rag using a solution of 1 part pure, unscented bleach to 10 parts hot water. DO NOT EVER USE SOAP OR DETERGENT OF ANY KIND!!!!!!

Rinse and refill tank with clean water, add 1 cup bleach for each 20 gallons. Let tank stand, filled with bleach-y water, for at least an hour.

Rinse tank thoroughly, at least 4-5 times, wipe it out with a clean rag soaked in pure white vinegar (use lots) and rinse again with clean water.

Refill with water and add a big (triple) dose of a strong dechlorinator like Prime. Let stand for 1+ hours.

Empty tank and rinse with clean water, allow to air dry.

Rinse your filter media, and remove any carbon if you haven't done so. It's a good idea to have a cycled backup filter if possible, as doing this can cause you to have a cycle bump and ammonia spike.

*Disinfection Instructions: Decorations*


Scrub all surface crud off decorations with a clean scrubby (NO SOAP!) and plain water.

Fill decorations bucket with 1 part pure unscented bleach to 20 parts water; allow to soak at least 1 hour.

Rinse decorations VERY thoroughly with clean water and white vinegar, at least 4-5 times. There should be no bleach smell.

Refill bucket with water and add a big (triple) dose of a strong dechlorinator like Prime. Let stand for 1+ hours.

Remove decorations and and rinse with clean water, allow to air dry.

*Disinfection Instructions: Substrate*


Place substrate in its own bucket outside. Stick a running hose into the bucket, dump in a cup of bleach and stir. Let the hose run and overflow the bucket to remove dirt, stirring occasionally. Rinse for at least 15-30 minutes, more is better. The water should be running clear and there should be no smell of bleach at all.

Rinse one final time with dechlorinator added to rinse water before replacing in tank.

*Disinfection Instructions: Plants*


 Place plants in their own bucket. Plants can be very sensitive to bleach, so what I would do is rinse ONLY the leaves quickly with the 1 part bleach to 20 parts water solution, and then rinse again several times in clean, dechlorinated water.


----------



## catgoldfish

Pretty much the same thing I do. Great info for people. Would make a nice "Sticky".


----------



## Jasonator

Best advice!! This method has never failed me.


----------

